# مشكله في جير اوتوماتيك حد عنده تفسير



## محمد سعد احمد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي مشكله مع نيسان تيدا اتوماتيك 

انا موجود في السعوديه ورحت اغير زيت الجير الاوتوماتيك في التوكيل والعربيه عامله 75 الف كيلو ودفعت 1100 ريال يعني بتاع 1600 جنيه مصري قلت مش اشكال كله فدي عيون الفتيس عشان عارف قرصته جامده

-بره التوكيل لايكلف اكتر من 200 ريال-

المهم كان الزيت ناقص ودخلتها تاني قالولي معلش بعد ما غير الفلتر وقفل مسمار مش عارف بتاع ايه نسي يزود قلت اوكيه

خدتها وكشفت عليها بعد كده لقيت الزيت ناقص رحت التوكيل تاني لقيت الكفتجي اللي هناك بيقيس الزيت والعربيه مبطله ويقولي الزيت كويس اقوله ياعمي قيسه والعربيه دايره هايكون ناقص يقولي لا كده تمام

المهم قولت هما ادري 

بعد يومين ماشي عادي ادوس بنزين علي الدي مفيش تعشيق والعربيه مابتمشيش 

اللي شغال الريفيرس والاول بس

بقيت اديها اول وبعد الاربي ام ما يعلي اديها تاني يقوم معشق وماشي وبعد ما تعدي الستين اديها دي وتبتدي تشتغل وتديني التالت والرابع مع تاخير في التشغيل 

طبعا رجعت التوكيل مش فاهمين اي حاجه

كشفوا علي الجير بالكومبيتور عشان السينسورز ماطلعش في مشكله

قالولي كده الكلاتشات محروقه وعايزه جير جديد

ياتري حد عنده تفسير للي حصل 

يعني هل فعلا كلتشات؟

وبعدين زي ما شرحت فوق العربيه بتمشي اول بجيبه مانيوال وبعدين تاني مانيوال وبعدين دي وهي تقلب لوحدها تالت ورابع 

فهل ممكن حد يقولي ايه تفسير الموضوع ده

وهل ممكن اسيبه وما اصلحوش مادام العربيه ماشيه -بعض الناس قالولي انه كلتش السرعه بتاع الاول والتاني في غيار الدي محروق فمش هايشتغل انما الباقي هايكمل شغل معاك عادي بالطريقه اللي بسوق بيها دي عشان مالهمش علاقه بباقي الكلتشات فمفيش حاجه تانيه هاتبوظ

فهل الكلام ده صحيح؟


----------



## حسام محي الدين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ياخى الكريم

اول حاجه ياخى الكريم انت فعلا صادق الجير الاوتو لزم يقاس الزيت والمحرك شغال

ثانيا ما لون الزيت بعدالمشكله هل نفس اللوان ولى حصل تغير من اللوان الاحمر الى الحمر الغامق لو اللون متغير يبقى فعلا كلاتشات بس السؤال المهم هل تم استخدام نفس الزيت
وهل حصل المشكله مره وحده ولا كنت بتحس بضعف فى السرعه لتصل لمرحلت العطل الكامل
لو المشكله حصلت مره وحده بدون مقدمات يبقى المشكله بنسبه 90% فى الكنتروال 
واتمنا ان تروح فرع تانى من التوكيل وشوف هما هيقولو ايه


----------



## محمد سعد احمد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

حسام محي الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم ياخى الكريم
> 
> اول حاجه ياخى الكريم انت فعلا صادق الجير الاوتو لزم يقاس الزيت والمحرك شغال
> 
> ...


 
شكرا علي ردك ياباش مهندس

هو اللون هوهو لا تغير بس 

والمشكله حصلت فاجاءه والزيت ناقص وشيكت بالكومبيوتر طلع مفيش اي مشكله 

ورحت لواحد فلبيني شاطر كان شغال في التوكيل وشيك عليها ب self diagnostics عن طريق مفتاح السياره ولمبات التابلوه ولم يجد شيئا وقاللي غالبا المشكله من داخل الجير

للاسف ده الفرع الوحيد واقرب فرع ليه علي بعد 800 كيلو :67انا موجود في ابها جنوب السعوديه)

طيب لو كانت كلتشات هل ممكن امشي بيها بالوضع ده 

هو الفني قاللي ممكن بس عشان الكلتشات اتاكلت فالضغط هايقل عشان المساحه اللي واخدينها قلت فممكن مع الوقت الباقي يتاكل لكن الاهم مش هايحصل فاجاءه ان العربيه هاتقف لكن هايبتدي الار بي ام يعلي عن المعتاد ودي هاتكون اشاره فهل الكلام ده صح ؟ لان يهمني انها ماتقفش مره واحده لاني بسافر بيها كتير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم 
1- تأكد من عدم وجود تسريب من الزيت ، وتأكد من سبب نقصانه 
2 - تأكد من ان جسم مجموعة الصمامات مربوطة بشكل جيد 
3- تأكد من عمل صمام الخانق بشكل جيد 
4- تأكد من ان انابيب الزيت مركبة بشكل صحيح ولم يعبث بها فني التوكيل 
5 - بعد ذلك يبدأ البحث في الصمامات بداية من (check vave) في المضخة ، صمام المنظم ، صمام التغيير ، صمام تعديل الضغط .
6 - فحص عناصر التحكم الكهربي 
7 - وأخيرا التأكد من حالة محول العزم 
ملحوظة : استبعدنا العناصر التي تم فحصها وتبين سلامتها ، كذلك استبعدنا الكلاتشات لعدم وجود تغير في لون الزيت .
ونتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## HaMzAsW (1 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سعد احمد قال:


> شكرا علي ردك ياباش مهندس
> 
> هو اللون هوهو لا تغير بس
> 
> ...



انا عندي ورشة في صناعية ابها .... لو بتحب ادلك عليها مع انو غالبا الجير بوكس بحاجة الى توظيب
عزيزي السيارة شو نوعها وكم موديلها:20:


----------



## محمد سعد احمد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

hamzasw قال:


> انا عندي ورشة في صناعية ابها .... لو بتحب ادلك عليها مع انو غالبا الجير بوكس بحاجة الى توظيب
> عزيزي السيارة شو نوعها وكم موديلها:20:


 
نيسان تيدا 2008 

لو عندك ياريت تدلني عليها وهل يمكن التشييك علي الفالفات ونضافتها من غير فك الجير 

انا حاسس ان الفني غير الفلتر وماحطش زيت اساسا لان الزيت كان ناقص اوي يادوبك علي طرف المقياس


----------



## HaMzAsW (2 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد سعد احمد قال:


> نيسان تيدا 2008
> 
> لو عندك ياريت تدلني عليها وهل يمكن التشييك علي الفالفات ونضافتها من غير فك الجير
> 
> انا حاسس ان الفني غير الفلتر وماحطش زيت اساسا لان الزيت كان ناقص اوي يادوبك علي طرف المقياس


ياريت بقدر دلك بس قوانين المنتدى بتمنع
الا اذا بيسمحلنا المشرف!!


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .

يمكنكم استخدام خاصية الرسائل الخاصة



*


----------



## HaMzAsW (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بس على كلن انا ما اشتغل جيرات نيسان بس مرسيدس... للاسف يعني
بس روح الصناعية في ناس احسن من 100 وكالة


----------



## محمد سعد احمد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء

الحمدلله روحت لواحد مصري وحللي المشكله

المشكله كلها كانت تحت كارتيره الزيت مسمار مكسور فكان مأثر علي ضغط الزيت وبعد لحام المسمار المشكله اتحلت تماما


----------



## حسام محي الدين (5 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب الحمدلله واللهى فرحتنى واتمنا ان تعرفنى هل النيسان كويسه ولا 
والكينه التقسيمه سير ولا جنزير

ولكى منى كل التحيه


----------



## محمد سعد احمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

حسام محي الدين قال:


> طيب الحمدلله واللهى فرحتنى واتمنا ان تعرفنى هل النيسان كويسه ولا
> والكينه التقسيمه سير ولا جنزير
> 
> ولكى منى كل التحيه


 
النيسان زي الفل وتعتبر من اقوي المكائن والتيدا اللي معايا سير مش جنزير

الحمدلله ماشي بيها سنتين وعامل 80 الف في طرق جبليه وما غيرتش غير الحاجات الاستهلاكيه

هو عيبها الوحيد في وكيلها في السعوديه

كان هايلبسني في 10 الاف ريال عشان مسمار


----------



## HaMzAsW (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله ...


----------



## مجدى رضوان (13 ديسمبر 2010)

المشكلة فى تأكل الكلاتشات .والعييب ظهر بعد تغير زيت الجير الجديد لان زيت الجير الجديد لة لزوجة اقل من لزوجة الزيت المستخدم سابقا


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مبروك على حل المشكلة ، واضح ان التوكيلات فى الدنيا كلها واحد ومفيش فرق بينهم


----------

